# cocci treatment



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Someone pls renind me of the treatment for cocci or other bowel problems in banties. I'm not what's wrong or if my banty is even alive this morning. It's been pouring rain this morning and I haven't been able to get to the coop to check. I'm in town and need to pick something up for her. I've already lost one to this diarrhea and wasting thing.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Corid (amprolium) is for Cocci


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

If you haven't dewormed recently, you might consider Valbazen suspension to deworm your birds. 

Amprolium 20% powder (also branded as Corid, Amprol, Ampromed)
1-1.5 tsp per gallon of water for 5-7 days for treatment of symptoms.

Corid liquid is 2-3 tsp per gallon for 5-7 days for treatment of symptoms.

You should also have Sulfadimethoxine powder or Sulmet (sodium sulfamethazine) on hand in case it is a bacterial problem. Linxmed (lyncomycin) is also effective on many bacterial infections in the intestines.

Get some Probios and poultry vitamins-electrolyte dispersible powder and treat the water for 3 days after the last treatment with Amprolium or other medications.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Mike! I did just deworm with wazine. I have on hand terra-10 , Sulmet, and I can get the corid in powder and liquid forms at Agri Products. I just cleaned her bum ,put betafine and vaseline. She has the Sulmet in her waterer. If she's still alive when I get home tomorrow, I'll repeat what I did today and add Nutri Drench. I'll give her a scrambled egg. I'm not too optimistic right now.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> If you haven't dewormed recently, you might consider Valbazen suspension to deworm your birds.
> 
> Amprolium 20% powder (also branded as Corid, Amprol, Ampromed)
> 1-1.5 tsp per gallon of water for 5-7 days for treatment of symptoms.
> ...


Amprolium amounts:

0.024% = 908 mg/gallon
powder - no less than 1.5 teaspoons per gallon
liquid - no less than 9.5 ml per gallon

0.012% = 454 mg/gallon
powder - no less than 0.75 (3/4) teaspoons per gallon
liquid - no less than 4.75 ml per gallon

0.006% = 227 mg/gallon
powder - no less than 1/3 teaspoons per gallon
liquid - no less than 2.375 ml per gallon

It's safe stuff, so giving more won't hurt, but not giving enough sure could.

2 tsp of liquid = 10 ml = 960 mg
3 ml of liquid = 15 ml = 1440 mg

1 tsp powder weighs 2.7 gram to 3 grams, depending on the tsp, so 1 tsp = 540 mg to 600 mg. Make sense?

I know there are hundreds of posts that say the dose should be something different, but they are based on flawed math and flawed science. Trust me, the 0.024% (908 mg) dose is no less than 1.5 tsp per gallon.

2 tsp of Corid liquid = no less than 1.5 tsp of the powder.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Someone pls renind me of the treatment for cocci or other bowel problems in banties. I'm not what's wrong or if my banty is even alive this morning. It's been pouring rain this morning and I haven't been able to get to the coop to check. I'm in town and need to pick something up for her. I've already lost one to this diarrhea and wasting thing.


Corid, AmproMed, Amprol, etc.

FDA recommendations:
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/animaldrugsatfda/details.cfm?dn=013-149
"Chickens
Indications: For the treatment of coccidiosis.
Amount: Administer at the 0.012 percent level in drinking water as soon as coccidiosis is diagnosed and continue for 3 to 5 days (in severe outbreaks, give amprolium at the 0.024 percent level); continue with 0.006 percent amprolium-medicated water for an additional 1 to 2 weeks."


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, ya'll! I discovered a huge growth on her bum. Closer insection revealed some kind of tumor. It wasn't coming from the vent but below it. We opted to cull because she was too weak and I didn't want her to suffer anymore.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx, ya'll! I discovered a huge growth on her bum. Closer insection revealed some kind of tumor. It wasn't coming from the vent but below it. We opted to cull because she was too weak and I didn't want her to suffer anymore.


So sorry. Marek's?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think so, Kathy. She had no other symptoms of nervous system involvement. She was up and out with the flock less than a week ago. I'm thinking more like tumor, egg bound, or bowel protrusion something on that order. I had treated her for vent gleet over a month ago, so evidently this has been going on for awhile. She was laing up until about a week or so ago.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I don't think so, Kathy. She had no other symptoms of nervous system involvement. She was up and out with the flock less than a week ago. I'm thinking more like tumor, egg bound, or bowel protrusion something on that order. I had treated her for vent gleet over a month ago, so evidently this has been going on for awhile. She was laing up until about a week or so ago.


lymphoid leukosis? I had one die from Marek's that didn't exibit any neuro signs. Was your hen vaccinated?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't know if she was. She was given to us.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like coccidiosis. If you treated for vent gleet, she may have just had a poor immune system. Could have been E.coli, ulcerative enteritis, clostridium,
Very sorry.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! I have never seen anything like that before. The mass wasn't coming from the vent I don't think, because it looked like it was above the mass.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a roo that has had a mass with a messed up eye for 6 years now. I think that when something has a growth or something genetic, usually I think there is more that you don't see. You did everything you could. I'm sorry.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Thx! I have never seen anything like that before. The mass wasn't coming from the vent I don't think, because it looked like it was above the mass.


I had a Buff Orpington that had a tumor like you described, a bit bigger than a prune. She didnt act sickly but I culled her anyway. I think these things just happen. I've seen them on dogs as well.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

And people.Ever notice animals and people suffer from some of the same maladies?I've been waiting to hear that the Zika virus affects animals in some way...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> And people.Ever notice animals and people suffer from some of the same maladies?I've been waiting to hear that the Zika virus affects animals in some way...


http://www.cdc.gov/zika/transmission/qa-animals.html
There are sentinal chickens around our area used to detect several mosquito borne viruses. I havnt heard or read anything about chickens being used for zika.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, Dawg, I have a county/state map that give monthly updates on which disease is found where in NY and how many. It really helps me with the horses. I'll look for the link later.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yea, Dawg, I have a county/state map that give monthly updates on which disease is found where in NY and how many. It really helps me with the horses. I'll look for the link later.


California needs that.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I got the coop and run all cleaned out, limed with garden lime (odors) & DE (just because I have it ) and sulmet oin the gallon sized waterer because someone had scours. I will let them rest a day then do a 2nd worming. Then I will add vinegar and a pro vitamin and pro biotic to the big waterer. Hopefully, they should be good to go.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> I got the coop and run all cleaned out, limed with garden lime (odors) & DE (just because I have it ) and sulmet oin the gallon sized waterer because someone had scours. I will let them rest a day then do a 2nd worming. Then I will add vinegar and a pro vitamin and pro biotic to the big waterer. Hopefully, they should be good to go.


Birds will have loose droppings occasionally which doesn't always mean a problem is arising. I would certainly leave vinegar out of the treatment as this will stress the digestive system even more. The poultry vitamin-electrolyte is always good to do 2-3 days a week and especially after a treatment of medications, so that should be good.

With the lime, be sure to work it into the soil by watering. Chickens walking around on certain types of lime can burn their feet. I use fine ground oyster shell on soil sometimes, and it is quite safe.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike when I went to the big box stores, the burning type lime was in the lumber area. It's pretty hard to find burning lime elsewhere. I put it down and let them work it in. It's actually calcium carbonate .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, is burning lime the same as garden lime? Mike, I'm not going to put ACV or probiotic in the waterer until I have all their tx done.


----------

